# A plea to all exotic rodent keepers



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

I thought long and hard before posting this and came to the conclusion that it is so important that folk made aware of the genetic health issues that I have found with a number of species of exotic rodent over the last couple of years.

This is *NOT* a witch-hunt and is *NOT *aimed at any particular individuals. My rodents have come from many different sources, many of whom are as passionate about the health of their animals as I am.

Over the last couple of years I have bought in and subsequently bred from the following species that have turned out to have significant genetic disorders;

*Duprasi* - skin disorders
*Bushy-tailed Jirds *- Epilepsy, malignant cysts, small size, and behavioural issues
*Persian Jirds *- a severe form of Epilepsy
*African Pygmy Dormice *- kinked spines
*Asian Garden Dormice *- Hydrocephalus, skin disorders and behavioural issues.

Please can I ask all exotic rodent breeders to be careful in selecting the animals that they are breeding from, and to please stop breeding from any animals that are found to be carrying genetic disorders.

Many exotic rodents have a limited gene pool. If these problems are not dealt with when they occur then more animals carrying serious genetic faults can damage the rest of the gene pool of a species.

Some of the animals that I have found to be affected by genetic disorders in my rodentry have had to be put to sleep due to the severity of their problems. The others that I have found to be affected by genetic disorders have either been re-homed to guaranteed non-breeding homes, or have stayed with me as pets.

Please can I repeat that this post is *NOT *to be turned into a witch-hunt and is *NOT *aimed at any individuals. This is just a post to raise awareness of an issue that needs to be faced and tackled.

Thank you for reading this.

Heather.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

May I ask what kind of skin disorders were found in the Duprasi, I have only had 2 litters but all of them seem to be healthy as are mum and dad. If I had any of the problems you mention in any animal I certainly wouldnt breed them


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Shell,

The Duprasi had fur loss linked to an obsessive compulsive type of scratching. They were clear of mites and I tried many different regimes with feed and bedding to try and alleviate the problem.
Steroids were tried with one of the girls,Siskin, but only worked for a short time. She ultimately had to be put to sleep and was a very sad loss.

Heather.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi Shell,
> 
> The Duprasi had fur loss linked to an obsessive compulsive type of scratching. They were clear of mites and I tried many different regimes with feed and bedding to try and alleviate the problem.
> Steroids were tried with one of the girls,Siskin, but only worked for a short time. She ultimately had to be put to sleep and was a very sad loss.
> ...


 

Thanks for that, up to now I have had no problems with my 3 or any offspring but if I ever did I certainly wouldnt breed them again


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not keep any of those species, but should i source some i'll be sure to look out for any of those tell tail signs before buying


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought long and hard before posting this and came to the conclusion that it is so important that folk made aware of the genetic health issues that I have found with a number of species of exotic rodent over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. As awful as it is, it's interesting to see what problems such closed gene pools are starting to show. 
I was lucky enough never to experience any of the above issues when my rodentry was in full swing. 
That any one would consider breeding from an animal that is fitting or has skin disorders is beyond me. 
Thank you for sharing your information. Hopefully at some point soon someone will organise an import of new animals of the above species and inject some fresh blood into the gene pool.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think importing's the problem, these sort of animals are being bought back from Europe all the time


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I don't think importing's the problem, these sort of animals are being bought back from Europe all the time


Of course. But they are generally in my experience animals that are partially related to what we already have: Either coming from the same source or from people whos original animals came from the same source.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Striped grass mice can be added to that list!! 
I lost some of them from what was thought to be a genetic neurological condition.Parents are completely normal and healthy,the young seem totally healthy then it just strikes suddenly and NONE have survived once showing symptoms.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

amylls said:


> Striped grass mice can be added to that list!!
> I lost some of them from what was thought to be a genetic neurological condition.Parents are completely normal and healthy,the young seem totally healthy then it just strikes suddenly and NONE have survived once showing symptoms.


Totally agree, i have had the same issue before when breeding these and i also had one baby that was severely deformed, whether this was a one off i don't know, but it may be down to the fact my adults may have been related in some way, and as i experienced the neurological disorder at least 3 times during my time breeding them, i suspect maybe it was.

I've now stopped breeding them and am on the hunt for some new individuals, hopefully with a clean history of breeding!


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Totally agree, i have had the same issue before when breeding these and i also had one baby that was severely deformed, whether this was a one off i don't know, but it may be down to the fact my adults may have been related in some way, and as i experienced the neurological disorder at least 3 times during my time breeding them, i suspect maybe it was.
> 
> I've now stopped breeding them and am on the hunt for some new individuals, hopefully with a clean history of breeding!


Your lucky you only lost 3,i lost almost half of mine to it!! So had to stop breeding and keep them all to be sure they are never bred from. 
I did suspect it was common in them as when you see it happening they all get scared and some even turn on each other so i thought this was possibly what was causing people to say they are volatile,and why males cannot be kept together as i have my males all in 1 cage and they never fight.


----------

